# Ram 1500 Integrated Trailer Brake Controller



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey guys,

I've got a 2012 Ram 1500 and I just ordered the factory "Integrated Trailer Brake Controller." It comes standard on Ram's made specifically for towing but, being a 1/2-ton, mind didn't come with the controller. It did, however, come with the two 4-pin connectors under the dash that simply plug straight into the controller. I installed the controller last night and and the controller itself seems to be functioning as far as adjusting the gain. I'm getting a camper on Monday so I haven't had a chance to test them out yet. The only thing I've noticed that I need to do is to take the truck to the dealer and have them install the software or flash the computer so that the trailer brake module will actually show up on my display on the dash. So far the truck's computer system does not recognize that I have the trailer brakes installed; which I assume is normal when installing a new electrical module. If any of you have experience with this, my question is: Will the trailer brakes still work at apply the trailer brakes even though my truck's display system doesn't recognize the module? I would think that since the 4-pin connector is connected then it would go straight back to the trailer plug and to the trailer itself. I would also think that I would, at least, be able to apply them manually from the controller rather than be able to have them apply when I press the truck's brakes (Since the truck doesn't recognize it's there). Anyway, I know this is a bit of a ramble but was curious if anyone knew anything about it.

Thanks


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

you could just hook it up and see ? I found out that without a trailer hooked up its difficult to check if its working as it wont send a signal unless your hooked up to a trailer. Weird


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

BadBob said:


> you could just hook it up and see ? I found out that without a trailer hooked up its difficult to check if its working as it wont send a signal unless your hooked up to a trailer. Weird


That'd kind of where I'm at at this point. I'll just have to see Monday when I pick the camper up. I don't have any trailers with trailer brakes so I won't be able to do it until then. I was just curious if anyone knew, for sure, if they would still work even though it wouldn't show up on the EVIC display. The more I think about it the more I'm thinking that they will work manually; In reality I have no idea...:work:


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Easy enough to tell, put a voltmeter on the rear bumper plug between the brake wire and ground wire. You can find the pin out diagram here: http://www.etrailer.com/question-363.html


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

thats what im saying wont work you have to hook it up to check out


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

Ok. I got the camper yesterday and pulled it home. The trailer brake module DOES recognize that there is a trailer hooked up and it DOES attempt to activate the trailer's brakes. However, I think my truck's computer is trying to make sense of the new module and is sending the trailer brakes mixed messages. When I hit my truck's brake the module does react. It's doing something weird though. If I completely stop then let off my truck's brake without engaging the accelerator, my truck will jerk to a stop (probably the trailer brakes not disengaging quickly enough.) So I guess the answer here is that they work, but not properly. I have an appointment, Wednesday, to get the computer flashed.


----------

